# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  welcome home, Wavvy

## tttaylorrr

a nearby chinchilla rescue recently had some Crested geckos surrendered to them, sooooo...





i got this guy.  his name is Wavves, or Wavvy.

i also got to hold a curly hair Chinchilla!!!



anyway, we had a long trip home.


he came with this tub, a bowl cut for a hide, a lil fake flower stalk, and food. im going to get a 12x12x18 asap; my shopping cart on Pangea is full!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-25-2018),_Alter-Echo_ (04-21-2018),*Bogertophis* (05-04-2018),Craiga 01453 (04-22-2018),dr del (04-21-2018),Jessibelle (07-26-2018),_Kcl_ (04-21-2018),_MissterDog_ (04-23-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-22-2018),Sgt7212 (04-22-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-27-2018),_zina10_ (04-21-2018)

----------


## BluuWolf

Awwwe, hes so cute! I love his little spots on his face  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-21-2018)

----------


## Neal

He's very adorable. Congrats!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-21-2018)

----------


## WhompingWillow

He's super cute! And I love his temporary setup! Maybe I'll add fake flowers to mine...

Sent from my Vivo X using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-21-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

this is all i want to do today:

----------

_Sunnieskys_ (04-22-2018),vikingr (04-27-2018),_zina10_ (04-21-2018)

----------


## zina10

SQUEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THERE HE IS !!!


Wow, he is SO much more gorgeous then in the other pictures. So beautiful and unique, and looks to be a sweetheart, too  :Smile:  I can't wait for Wavvy stories, and about you figuring out his personality  :Smile: 

I'm so excited for you  :Smile:  

Let the stories begin  :Very Happy:

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-21-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> SQUEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> THERE HE IS !!!
> 
> 
> Wow, he is SO much more gorgeous then in the other pictures. So beautiful and unique, and looks to be a sweetheart, too  I can't wait for Wavvy stories, and about you figuring out his personality 
> 
> I'm so excited for you  
> ...


i've literally just been sitting in my bathroom, drinking beer and watching him, since we got home. as i type this, he just turned his head towards the back and is licking his face; most movement i've seen since i placed him in the tub.



i'm so in love already; what an incredible animal!!!

----------

_zina10_ (04-21-2018)

----------


## zina10

Hahaha...you will be like me. Always watching. Wait until he watches back! Smeagol stares every night, hoping I will fall for it and take him out to some Dubia roaches.  LOL

You will need to put the tub somewhere where you spend a lot of time. It's easy for me, he is right on my desk. I'm staring at my little freak right now..LOL

He is proudly showing off  that he is sticky again. For a while he would just slide down the glass. He finally shed last night and now sticks again!






Your baby is so much more beautiful then in the pictures they sent you. So unique. Looks like he could be that pretty yellow and tangerine when fired up. Plus dalmatian spots! 

He is so cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (04-22-2018),Jessibelle (07-26-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-21-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Hahaha...you will be like me. Always watching. Wait until he watches back! Smeagol stares every night, hoping I will fall for it and take him out to some Dubia roaches.  LOL
> 
> You will need to put the tub somewhere where you spend a lot of time. It's easy for me, he is right on my desk. I'm staring at my little freak right now..LOL
> 
> He is proudly showing off  that he is sticky again. For a while he would just slide down the glass. He finally shed last night and now sticks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




he's currently set up in my bathroom as i felt that had the best light and temps for him.

the Cubs are starting to play so he finally gets some peace lol. he has crawled forward and looked to be moving towards the floor last i saw. i'm downstairs now, and i miss him! LOL.

----------

_zina10_ (04-21-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

WAAAAAVVVVYYYY!!

glad hes home!!

love the name !!!  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-21-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

heeeey check this out! Wavvy was featured as 2018 Best Crestie post!!! how awesome!  :Smile:  :Very Happy:  :Smile:  :Very Happy:  :Smile: 

i guess i need to update his thread a lot more in 2019!  :Wink: 




http://thereptilereport.com/best-pos...crested-gecko/

----------

